# The Music Game.



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

A - Alexisonfire (only one letter per post...next is B...continue)


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

B- blink 182


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

C - Counting Crows


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

D- DISTURBED


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

E - Eddie Vedder


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

F- FALL OUT BOY


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

G - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

H- HINDER


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I - illScarlet


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

J- JET


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

K- Kiss


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

L = Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

M - Matthew Good Band.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

M- METALLICA


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

O - Oasis


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

P- PANTERA

/SEES DB MISSED N


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> P- PANTERA
> 
> /SEES DB MISSED N










N= Nazareth


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> P- PANTERA
> 
> /SEES DB MISSED N


:laugh: N= Nazareth
[/quote]

R - Red Hot Chili Peppers (jokes...)

for real:

*Q - Queens of the Stone Age*


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

S - Slipknot


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

T - Tragically Hip


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

U = Uriah Heep


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

V - Van Halen


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

W - The Who


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

X - Xzibit

sorry if i killed it


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Y = Yes


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

Z - Zorry


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

A = Aerosmith


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

B = Black Sabbath


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok we'll make it more challenging by saying if you repeat a band previously mentioned in the thread and someone catches you, you are eliminated from the thread.

C - Chevelle


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

D=Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

E-Eurythmics


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

F = Foghat


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

g-gorillaz


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

H = Hot Tuna


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i-------- incubus


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Jackal


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> Z - Zorry


wait...zorry???
thats not a band or anything is it?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

k= Killing Heidi


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

L - Led Zeplin


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

R = Repost.









I guess we'll do it again... 
M = Megadeth


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

N= Nirvana


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

o= orgy


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

pcrose said:


> o= orgy


the prodigy


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

q= queen


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

rancid


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

stone temple pilots


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

tool


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

U2


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the vandals


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Wu Tang Clan...


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

x the band... The name of the band is x


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

xeon


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

y= Yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

zebra head


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

AFI ( a fire inside) one of the best bands ever


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Beatles


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

so are we starting from the beginning or not sir Danny.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Cocksparrer


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

d dandy warhols


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

enigma


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

fergie


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

G-love and special sauce


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hillary duff lol


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

INXS


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

circle Jerk

Stuart danger style>>>


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

justin timberlake


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

kock in the mouth


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Korn


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

limp bizkit


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lars frederikson and the bastards


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

marilyn manson


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

napalm death


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

os catalepticos


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Someone skipped N last time around so here is 2
Nirvana and NAS
Dam...I was too slow

Pantera


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

quoizel


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

rascal flatts


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Slayer


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

tigerarmy


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

UB40

Had to jump going to slow....
Veruca salt


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yanni


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

pcrose said:


> yanni


you skipped WWWWWWW

The Wailers


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

my bad zebrahead


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wait!!!
you skipped X too!

X-Ecutioners


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

pcrose said:


> my bad zebrahead


W X Y then Z chickadee


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

a global threat


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> my bad zebrahead


W X Y then Z chickadee
[/quote]

Thanks for backing me there06.... I think somebody is boozed up or something.
Stop thinking of the tea bag PC....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

pcrose said:


> my bad zebrahead


BTW I already typed that...

failure


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

gretchen wilson


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sh*t my bad no I am not drunk just tired and watching tv so I don't pay attention as much because dane cook is on. I am drooling


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

bananarama
RIght?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

garbage



notaverage said:


> bananarama
> RIght?


huh?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

HOLD ON...Gettin gout of whack here!

We are on C.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

this thread has become the definition of Cluster f*ck...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

muskie posted f
crannberries


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

there should be a 5 min interval between posts for 1 person,getting out of controll

and i thought failure was a band lol.sorrys

you guys are like a topless chick at a concert.everyones on it like white on rice.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah average


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good night all have fun!
hopefully its not to much of a cluster F when I get on inthe morning drinking my coffee.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ok what letter are we on?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

done with this thread till tommorow.

D


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

C= Circle jerk


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

deftones


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

enigma


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

enigma was already said

fear factory


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Godsmack


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

HEART


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

incubus


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Jurassic 5


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

killers


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Lords of Acid


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

metallica


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Our Lady Peac


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Postal service.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

queen


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Rabbit and Poe


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Satan & Adam


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

ted Nugent


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Uncool Niece


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

vandals


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

weezer


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

X

XTC-old school punk


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Yorke, Thom


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

A tribe called quest


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Blind Melon


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

cake


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Destiny's Child...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

endgame
(my friends band)


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Foghat


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

greatful dead


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Humpty Hump, or whatever dude's name is who "once got busy in a Burger King bathroom"...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Humpty Hump, or whatever dude's name is who "once got busy in a Burger King bathroom"...


ahhahaha
nice

insane clown posse


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Johnny Cash


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

korn


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

modest mouse


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

NIN


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

obie trice


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Pearl jam !!!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

queen


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Rasputina


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

slayer


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

TOM PETTY and the Heartbreakers!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

used, the


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

violet fems


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Wu


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

X, Static - Don't mind me if you guys have already used me posts, for I have not read the whole thread!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

youth brigade


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Frank ZAPPA!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

another bad creation
(frank zappa i think was used, but thats ok)


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

beastie boys


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

CLUTCH!!!!


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

d = the darkness


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

dalyhawk said:


> c= Coheed and Cambria


NOT IN MY WORLD!!!

CLUTCH Reigns supreme over all the C's!!!

D=......??


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

dalyhawk said:


> d = the darkness


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

evanescence

F


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

F= Finger Eleven

.... i have a feeling i'm gonna own you all. I have 5500+ songs on my iTunes and am obsessed with music

/is one of the real passions i have in my life at this point besides fish and kansas sports, mainly basketball


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

G= Grimskunk


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

HeartBreakers, Tom Petty and the


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

The Impressions


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Incubus


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

The Jordanaires


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

kanye west


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Las Ketchup


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Megadeth


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Naked Lunch Box


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Our Lady Peace


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

elvis Presley


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Queens of the stone age


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

rancid


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Starting Line


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Testament


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

unwritten law


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

violent femmes


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

weeezer


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Yellowcard


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

X


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> X


Xecutioners

now "z"


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

pcrose said:


> X


Xecutioners

now "z"
[/quote]

and again, been said

Z= Zwan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

anti-nowhere league


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Bad Religion


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

cam'ron


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Daft Punk


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Ennio Morricone

(made the Godfather theme song, songs from Once Upon a Time in the West, The ecstasy of Gold and a lot more)


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

fugazi


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Guttermouth


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

The Hippos


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Illya Kuryaki and the Valderramas


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Joe Anderson


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

kid rock


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Long beach dub allstars


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

MC Hammer

Pac


----------

